# RAS Dust Collection advice.



## Yettiman (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi, I am very close to installing my RAS, built the base, and now ready to get it 'plumbed' in.

Would appreciate any advice on dust collection. Once it's in, will be difficult to add this on afterwards.

I will be 'extracting at source' ie through the dust port, But do I need a seperate dust hood as well?

It will be set against a wall between two benches so I can use them as in & out tables.

Thanks for any advice


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

You will need something behind the saw as it will spew dust. Getting from the dust port on the saw to the Dust Collection is pretty easy but will only get 45% of the dust. Please show us what you come up with.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

you need a "chute" on the back of the saw. The dust collector on the blade guard is worthless. Dust will spew in a plume at the wall if it is against it. My RAS has a dust chute that came with the saw and it works well. I have seen floor HVAC vents used as a chute.

Good luck!


----------



## Yettiman (Mar 2, 2008)

Well I guess that answers my question.

I need a dust chute !!!

I was hoping to take the easy route, should have known.

Many thanks guys, you were great.

One hood coming up


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I agree with Chicko. forget about the collector on the guard. I just built a tapered MDF boxed unit behind the blade & attached the extractor hose to it. The blade throws the dust into the boxed unit & the vacuum does the rest.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

My dust collector is simple but works great…


----------



## Yettiman (Mar 2, 2008)

Blake,

I think I am going to follow everyones advice and build a simple dust hood.

I notice that your dust hood has a side extraction. Was there a reason you did not use a bottom extarction?

It would be easier for me as my main feed is floor level and I could simply run a pipe up to the main RAS table.

What size is your hood it seems about 12" x 8" does that seem big enough?

thanks again for your advice


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

IT MIGHT LOOK A BIT DUSTY AT THE MOMENT. THATS BECAUSE I HAVE NOT TURNED ON THE DUST EXTRACTOR THE LAST TIME I USED IT. BUT IT WORKS FINE. I DID NEED TO BLOCK OFF THE DUST EXTRACTION FITTING ON THE BLADE GUARD.


----------



## Yettiman (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Grumpy,

May I ask why you needed to block off the built in dust port, I was thinking of both, would this not help to have both on?

Thanks.

PS sorry for so many questions but I just want to learn and get it right

Thanks


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

No problem Yettiman. If I left the port unblocked the RAS blade would throw the sawdust through that opening. It now throws the dust straight out the back towards the dust collector.


----------



## Yettiman (Mar 2, 2008)

Ah, obvious when some one explains 

Thnaks


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Mine is very small and works fine. Most of the dust comes out in a thin jet in line with the kerf right behind the blade. My collector is about 7×8. It was a little trial-and-error to get it just right. At first all of the sawdust bounced out. But then I added the little side "wings" that bounce it back inward, creating a circular motion inside the little hood. It actually works really good now.

The reason I did "side extraction" is because that's the only place I had room for the hose.


----------



## Al_Killian (Feb 15, 2008)

I use the back of a old t.v. set. It works really good and the cost is great. If you make your own, make sure the top of it is high enough to catch all the dust.


----------



## Yettiman (Mar 2, 2008)

I fixed it up this weekend. it 'looks' ok, but I did not have time to finalise the sacrificail top, so did not get it totally working. I went for a dual dust extration (as advised) 1 out of the dust port and a 12×10 'hood at the back.

As soon as I can finish it I will post it up.

I am (a little pleased / proud of it) and VERY grateful for all the help.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

As long as it works, thats all that matters.


----------

